# Advice needed *hamster*



## Ben W (Jul 24, 2015)

Hello, I currently have a hamster who has an eye infection.

I know I need to take him to the vets and I will but the problem is you cant pick him up at all. 
I can move him into a smaller travel cage. would this be okay to take it to the vet and would the vet be okay with the possibility not been able to handle him ?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

If by travel cage you mean something like this:
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MzUwWDY4NQ==/z/45MAAOxyYANTa2Rf/$_35.JPG
then yes that's fine, I've used these and I've found it to be better for the hamster.

Vets are trained to handle small animals so it shouldn't be a problem for them, however you not being able to handle your hamster may be a problem if you need to give medicine, however I'm sure the vet can explain to you how to handle him.


----------

